# cleaning slide



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

So this morning my husband is standing on the slide sweeping off the snow, and it occurs to me, "is this a good idea?". He is a roofer, knows how to be careful, etc. but should it be stood on. I forgot to retract it before our first snow. We have only had it home 2 weeks so I am still in and out quite a bit, getting set up and just looking at it







. What do you think?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I think the top of my slide is just un-reinforced plastic of some sort. No way I would stand on it.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Vern....rdowns said a 4 letter word.......S-_-_-W









Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'll second Jim's response, staying off the slide is the only way to go.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

My husband said it is built like the roof. He can feel the laths. He is pretty knowledgable about these things, though I am sure it is better to just stay off.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

He should be VERY careful then and only stand on it when absolutely necessary. Even still, I can't think of a reason to stand on it. You could just go get your ladder and have easy access from all around it









If it is indeed built like the roof, Outback says in the manual that the roof is not designed to be walked on. The roof is framed with about 1.5" square aluminum tubing that can bend.

The only way most folks go up there is by laying out a fairly large piece of plywood to spread the load out over a larger area. He may get away with it a few times, but it only takes that one time for it to get tweaked









By the way, congrats on the nice fifth wheel and welcome to Outbackers


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats on the 5 'er.

Same comment here ... use extreme caution. I'm pretty sure .. foot through ceiling isn't covered under warranty.









Wayne


----------

